# Works on Miter Saws and Biscuit Joiners



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

How does it work, do you plug it into an outlet? If so, what is the max amperage? It sounds useful.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Been looking at this for a while. I guess it's time to get one. Or two.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

47phord,
It plugs into the outlet, and you plug a tool and a vacuum into the device. It works with a 15 amp miter saw.
It makes biscuit joining tabletops so much more enjoyable.


----------



## thenetdog (Mar 19, 2012)

Specifically, the box is a relay. When you draw current through the tool outlet it switches on the other outlet so your vacuum runs with the tool, and then when you shut off the the tool it waits another 5 seconds and then shuts off the vac. This saves you from ever turning your vacuum on and off by hand, very nice. I believe it is 15A so not good for table saws, but great for routers and miter saws for sure.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

One of these days I need to get my electrical engineer co-worker to design me a relay so I can auto-start the vac on another circuit. Running a big shop vacuum w/ a 15 amp tool on the same circuit often trips the breaker.


----------

